# Which Fly Line



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm looking to replace my 5 wt. fly line.
What I want is a weight forward floating line for my Saint Croix 9' Legend Ultra 5 wt.
I want a line that will cast far, for use on still water.
Price is also a factor for me.
So what should I look at?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I understand price is a factor, but Sharkskin is supposed to be the ultimate. But at 100 bones, it takes some thought.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

When I fish for trout on still water I use a sinking line but if you looking for a Floating line RIO Gold in my opinion is one of the best lines out there


----------



## cacherinthewry (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree, you should consider sinking lines. I prefer the Airflo 6th Sense stuff for subsurface (that series has a decent floater too). But I too would go with the Rio Gold for a dry. The Rio Grand is nice too and should be a bit cheaper.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

well its already been said Shark Skin... but if the price is to much you could save 30 to 40 bucks and try the SA GPX series? they say its close to shark skin, i say it is shark skin


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 3 different sinking lines.
The floating line that I'm using is a SA line but it doesn't cast very well at far distances. The line doesn't glide through the guides very well.
I've tried stretching the line and also adding a dressing to it but it just doesn't cast very far.

Does Shark Skin cut your hands easier than other lines?
You know, like a rope burn.
It looks like it would.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

The Sharkskin gave me a little rope burn but not bad I had wrapped my fly around a elevated tree branch was trying to pull it out by pulling on the line when the branch bounced back and the line pulled through my fingers. But nothing as far as regretting buying the line A+ for casting and floating.... Oh and you do get a zipping sound from your line.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The only use for a floating line on stillwater is chironomid/nymph fishing under an indicator. Of the 5 lines I use the most, the floating option gets the least amount of use by far.

The best all-around, 1-line-fits-all would be a #2 or #3 sink. I like Airflo Sixth Sense.

My favorites are:

?Airflo "Slow Glass" Sixth Sense Intermediate 0.5" per second. This is often sold as a floating line if you're looking for it online, but you can tell which one it is by the sink rate.
?Airflo Freshwater Delta clear intermediate, 1.5" per second sink rate. This is a slimeline, or clear camo line. I greatly prefer this to Cortland Clear Camo and Scientific Anglers Mastery Stillwater lines. The new Rio Camolux is pretty good too.
?Airflo Sixth Sense Sinking #3, or Scientific Anglers Uniform Sink #3.
?Airflo Sixth Sense Sinking #5, or Scientific Anglers Uniform Sink #5
?Rio Gold or SA Sharkskin WF floating


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I fish smaller wooly buggers and even small crawdad patterns on still water with a floating line with great success. When the fish are in shallow after ice off is my favorite time for this procedure. I have an uncle who fished exclusively with a floating line on still water and could out fish most people most of the time.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

threshershark said:


> The only use for a floating line on stillwater is chironomid/nymph fishing under an indicator.


Most common use? Maybe. But certainly not the only use. I'm thinking of one stillwater where big bows like to cruise in water shallow enough for their backs to be out of the water, and a floating line can be very effective tossing bait fish patterns here. But your slow glass is another good option for that.

I like Rio lines, personally. Rio Gold is a great line. I liked my Rio Grand at first, but have fell out of love with it and will replace it with Gold before the year is out. Sharkskin is supposed to be the bee's knees. But I've never even cast it, let alone owned it.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Since it sounds like you are looking for a floating then I think a lot of it depends on your casting style. If you tend to "carry" a short line, then shoot, then you would be better of with a short headed aggressive taper line such as a nymph taper. They tend to throw amazing at medium distances for all but extremely long distances. If you can carry a lot of line while false casting then you would be better off with a distance taper line. But the distance taper will hurt more than help if you are not carrying at least 60 to 70 feet of line before you shoot. Also, the distance taper lines will not turn over heavy flies or indicator rigs as well as a line with a short, heavy head.

Personally I've always preffered SA to Rio lines. I like their coating a lot more but the sharkskin has left many a burns on my finger when fishing streamers or big dries. So a long story short, I think you would be very happy with the SA nymph or GPX taper lines in the mastery series. Not to mention $30 less than the sharkskin.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Sharkskin is my first choice as well, but the "GPX" which as Koch mentioned any SA line in a GPX which means it is 1 size larger at the forward, but my second choice is the opposite direction and that is WINDCUTTER. It is a smaller diameter front taper which makes it a breeze to cast, plus a 1/2 line weight less.

Other choice for shooting distance is the RIO GRAND...also aline heavier front taper.

And as far as stillwater with a floating, the indicator dropper is allot of fun but there is also WASH LINING and even dry action in early mornings. Don't forget those MOUSE patterns.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So now I'm as confused as ever.
I have a Saint Croix 9' 5 wt. rod.
It's an Ultra Legend- Fast Action Rod
I want to fish ponds and lakes and cast as far as I can without killing myself doing it.
Which one line would be best?
No Shark Skin though.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

WINDCUTTER II http://www.rioproducts.com/product.php?recKey=7
The smaller diameter is awesome in wind and fantastic with no wind.


----------

